# Modified Barium Swallow 74320



## michaelrcpc (May 13, 2010)

I'm am researching a department that is documenting performing Modified barium Swallows without any video or cine recording and coding it as 74320.  This code states that it is a MBS with cineradigrapy or video recording but as mentioned the radiologist is not recording the procedure so I believe that 74320 would not be a valid code and am leaning towards using 70370.  Can anyone give some advise on this.  thanks


----------

